# Furniture donation



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I usually donate furniture (decent/good shape) to the BC SPCA thrift store because they will pick it up.

Any other associations, etc. that will do the same?

Thanks!
Joseph


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I believe the Salvation Army does also


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone has any number of these association so i can donate as i have a 6footer dresser that i'm trying to get rid of that i used as i stand for my big tank before and it's freaking heavy(hard wood) LOL.

Or if anyone here want it "IT's YOURS" as long as you pick up and bring an extra guy with you LOL! I want it gone ASAP!!! 

Sorry to hijack your thread Aquaboy71....

Again thanks to anyone that could pm me info on how i can get rid of this dresser, shoot me a PM if you want it!

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you support the cause (not everyone does), visit http://www.spca.bc.ca/about/locations/thrift-stores/ to locate the nearest store to you. As long as it's in decent shape (so they can re-sell it), they will come and pick it up at no cost.

In the past, I have also been able to give away (and sell) furniture on craigslist.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank bro will try them if no one on here wants the dresser for there aquarium as a stant. It's very nice hard wood and i would say around 80-85% condition wise.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

pdoutaz said:


> I believe the Salvation Army does also


Salvation army doesn't!
I had several things that I rather donate that trash, they said that they won't!

1 flatscreen tv 32" sony
1 old jvc 32" tv
3 perfect condition bookshelves
and a desk

instead, everyone on craigslist came the next morning!

Anyways, good luck!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Big Brothers does P/U for clothes, appliances, electronics and furniture. Must be in good working condition and no holey clothes.

The often P/U at my place.

Stuart


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Salvation army doesn't!
> I had several things that I rather donate that trash, they said that they won't!
> 
> 1 flatscreen tv 32" sony
> ...


they take it, unfortunately you have to drop it off!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=( That's the problem! I didn't have transportation for all that!


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, the Sally Ann picks through your donations and will refuse what "won't sell", not because of its condition but they are items they already have, or won't move from their shelves. I have hauled back home enough lamps, tables, bookcases, etc. to not donate there anymore. It's too much work for a crap shoot.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian diabetes association(clothesline) will pick up most donations.


----------

